# Shars 4" Mill Vise



## Buffalo20 (May 22, 2017)

Let me first say, I hope the example of the vise I got is still available

I bought a Shars 4" milling machine vise, with swivel base, I bought the vise used, but unused from a guy in Rochester NY, he bought it, opened the box, said yep its all there and set the box in his shop. Then 3 days later, bought a much larger milling machine, then started to retool for that machine. So the vise has set, according to the seller for 6-8 months in his shop, feeling some day he might still need it, but then decided to sell it to me.

Obviously the vise is an import, but is very nice, the movable jaw is straight to the fixed jaw, both open and closed, the movable jaw is tight, but is still very smooth in operation. The jaws are 4" wide and opens to 4-3/4", it has a swivel base, that I probably not use, but is nice to have, just in case. Unlike the other mill vises I have the fixed jaw is held down by bolts, that go down through the top of the fixed jaw assembly. The casing is well done, no visible voids or rough casing edges. Within the next couple of weeks, I will start the actual use of the vise and will report back.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 22, 2017)

I purchased a 5in vise from Shars a few months ago.  Looks to be very similar.  I am very happy with the vise.  I did not get the swivel base with the vise.

This design has the front jaw screwed on from the top.  This allows removing the jaw if needed without requiring the vise to be removed from the table.  I did not want to get the hex bolts filled with debris so I have a piece of masking tape over the holes.

As you commented, the jaws fits well.  The vise is supposed to have a thrust bearing at the end of the screw.  I have not taken it apart to confirm.  It closes smooth as you mentioned.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 22, 2017)

I bought the Shars 4" vise a couple of years back.  I got the swivel base even though I didn't think I'd use it.  It only added $5.00 to the price.  Then I needed to mill a compound angle a couple of months later and it came in handy.  I could have used an angle vise with angle blocks but this was easier.

When I got mine I did take it apart, use emery cloth to smooth the edges where necessary, remove the old grease and clean it, and then lightly oil and reassemble it.  That's pretty much my standard practice with Chinese made items.


----------



## jocat54 (May 22, 2017)

I have one just like it and have no complaints. The only thing that mine requires attention on is the moveable jaw has the adjustment for the screw nut that has to be adjusted sometimes to get the play and lift out of the moveable jaw. I have actually used the swivel function a few times.


----------

